# Viper 5806v - outputs DEI few questions



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Forum,

Sanity check request. Any help on this would be appreciated

A. I am running a diesel and looking to trick up the security. I am running GWA to a 5 pin relay for the fuel cutoff solenoid. In that when GWA active no fuel= no start. Best practice?

B. I have 2 x DEI 535T window modules and want them to stop when starter condition is detected. I have read through few times but a little lost how best to approach.

- 535T H3/4 GRAY/BLACK: (-) Delay input connect to pin 5, 5806v DARK BLUE 
(-) 200mA STATUS OUTPUT?

- 535T H3/4 GRAY/BLACK: (-) Delay input connect to pin 21, 5806v 
VIOLET/YELLOW (-) 200mA STARTER OUTPUT

Also to stagger windows and have the 535T delay I would connect primary DEI 535T H2/5 Gray to the secondary DEI 535T H3/4 GRAY/BLACK: (-) Delay input. Assuming the starter output was connected - would this create a loop,require some sort of rectifier diode?

C Definition - when referring to remote start on in the viper manual - does that mean when starting only and output stops when vehicle engine running, or does that mean output from start initialization continuing even when engine is running?


----------

